# Empty seat next week



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

looks like the weather for next week should kick off the hex. I got an empty seat on the long boat if anyone wants to join me on conners flats
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northwoods Addict (Jan 3, 2009)

Brushbuster I would like to take you up on the offer. I live in St.Helen and I am a teacher at Grayling High, so I'm flexible give me a call 989-971-9603


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey Brushmaster. I'm also a teacher, so my summer is pretty flexible. If the "empty seat" happens again, I'll definitely jump in! I'm heading up that way next weekend myself, before the Brandi Carlisle show on Tuesday 25th in Interlochen. Feel free to throw me a PM or call anytime 313-729-5482 or email me at [email protected].

Have a good one,

Hully


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Sweet offer, I wish I could get over there. Hully if you are up this way and want to check out the Boardman hit me up.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I''ll hook up with yas in a few days. Going out tonight to see if anything is happening. Talked to a few guides yesterday, so i will give a report back. Looks like its going to be late nights& red eyes for a few weeks.
Boardman let me know if you ever get over this way.


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Sweet offer, I wish I could get over there. Hully if you are up this way and want to check out the Boardman hit me up.


I'm actually going to a concert at Interlochen near Traverse City this coming up Tuesday the 25th. How close is the Boardman from that area? Thanks again for the offer  

Hully


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Hullyscott said:


> I'm actually going to a concert at Interlochen near Traverse City this coming up Tuesday the 25th. How close is the Boardman from that area? Thanks again for the offer
> 
> Hully


 
Plenty close enough. Take da gear.


----------

